# Pehnibut 4000 mg



## NorwegianEagle (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello 

I am new to this and I live in Norway. English is not my first language, but I hope you are able to understand 

I have had social anxiety since I was about 12 years old, today I am 34. I have never taken any meds for this, as I grew older I learned to live with it but I never lost hope thinking I one day would be free from this.

A couple of months ago I had the pleasure of visiting Canada where I first learned about Phenibut and the affects on social anxiety and stuttering. I have been a stutter since I was about 12 years old. Phenibut is not something I am able to get a hold of in Norway, so I bought about 3 bottles of Phenibut in Canada with capsules of 250 mg each.

When I started to use it I noticed the effect right away, it felt like my social anxiety was almost completly gone. When I got home to Norway, I discovered I could order Phenibut from a supplier in the UK, but this was capsules of 500 mg Phenibut pr.capsule. 

When I was in Canada I used about 1500 mg of Phenibut pr.day. When I returned to Norway I increased to 2000 mg each day. With the increase a I experienced a larger effect, the stuttering almost disappeared and my social anxiety also almost disappeared. My self confidence started to increase and my mood got way better and more stabile.

At this time I didn't notice any side effects, I took it Monday-Friday with Saturday and Sundays of with no Phenibut. 
One week I got the Norwalk virus (winter vomiting disease) and was forced to only take Phenibut Monday-wednesday for one week. Thursday and Friday was ok, I didnt feel any withdrawal symptoms. Saturday I wasnt able to fall asleep until 3 am and Sunday I had to take Melatonin to be able to sleep. So I was back on Phenibut on Monday. 

This past week I decided to increase to 4000 mg pr day divided into one dosage of 2000 mg at breakfest and one dosage of 2000 mg at lunch.

Now my stuttering is completely gone, my social anxiety is completely gone and I am feeling like I have always wanted to feel. My self confidence is normal, my sex drive (libido) has been restored to the way it was way back then when I was a teenager. 

But now I may be beginning to feel some side effects. My vision is ok when I am not in front of the computer, but when I am trying to read a book or writing on the computer it gets a little blurry. I have also started to feel nausea, and it always begins with a feeling of stiffness just below my neck, between the shoulder blades. I feel tired, but not so tired that I just want to sleep. I feel so calm that I could easily stay up for several hours just talking and socializing, but if I where to go to bed now I would have no problems falling asleep right away. 

Needles to say I really am enjoying this, being so self confident, having a libido that is restored to my former youth, no stuttering and absolutely no social anxiety. 

But...I am a little concerned about the blurred vision, the stiff area on my back, the tiredness, the nausea. 

I dont know if this is caused by Phenibut. In addition to Phenibut I am also drinking about two cups of GABA oolong tea each day, taking 2000 mg GABA each day in capsules, 5-htp, L-Tryptophan. 

is there anybody that has experienced this when they have just taken Phenibut and no other supplements, meds or alcohol?


----------



## NorwegianEagle (Jan 31, 2013)

*Update*

After taking 4000 mg Phenibut for one week I tried to take the second dose between 1 pm and 2 pm instead of taking the second dose at 10 am. That made a huge difference to the tiredness, instead of being tired when I got home from work I felt full of energy all evening. But when it came to 11 pm I fell asleep on the couch without me knowing it. The blurred vision also was completely gone, so now I dont have any side effects of doing 2000 mg Phenibut before breakfest and 2000 mg sometime between 1 pm and 2 pm.

it would still be interesting to hear what other people has experienced doing Phenibut at 4000 mg pr.day.


----------



## CitizenBell (Sep 18, 2010)

4000mg seems like a lot. 2500mg seemed to knock me out cold felt so drowsy on it. I'd expect that you'd also develop a tolerance pretty quickly at those sort of doses and have o keep upping the dosage again and again.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

You will keep needing to increase the dosage until finally you realize you need to quit and it will be the worst withdrawal you have ever experienced, worse than that of benzos. There are many horror stories of phenibut, be careful.


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)

that's a crazy high dose, like kehcorpz said you will have sick withdrawals from that, i took it once 600-800mg it was like bad alcohol with a worse hangover in my experience, be careful man


----------



## meffect (Oct 30, 2012)

most i have taken is 500-800mg of the good lifemode stuff on amazon

being on ssri's though seems to make it harder to notice the effects


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

meffect said:


> most i have taken is 500-800mg of the good lifemode stuff on amazon


I've used Lifemode as well from Amazon. Despite the glowing reviews it gets on Amazon (because they offer a $20 coupon to anybody who reviews it), the stuff is crap IMO. It does nothing useful at any dose. All it does it cause nausea & vomiting.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> I've used Lifemode as well from Amazon. Despite the glowing reviews it gets on Amazon (because they offer a $20 coupon to anybody who reviews it), the stuff is crap IMO. It does nothing useful at any dose. All it does it cause nausea & vomiting.


does any psychotropic alleviate/ameliorate your particular set of symptoms? i have noticed, and i peruse the med section often, that any medication discussed is frequently dismissed as being ineffective for you. in fact, i really can't think of any medication you've posted about, aside from high-dose benzodiazepines, that have made a dent.

to the op - you are going to regret how much phenibut you are taking. i can't speak personally to the tolerance, dependence and/or withdrawal, although i've read enough horror stories to know to stay clear.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That is way too much. I used Phenibut for a little while and it had some weird effects at first. Despite making me feel a little clearer in the head, it did nothing for my anxiety and I eventually started feeling nothing from it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

basuraeuropea said:


> does any psychotropic alleviate/ameliorate your particular set of symptoms? i have noticed, and i peruse the med section often, that any medication discussed is frequently dismissed as being ineffective for you. in fact, i really can't think of any medication you've posted about, aside from high-dose benzodiazepines, that have made a dent.


Amphetamines work.

Saphris has managed to give me some excellent sleep over the last two and a half weeks.

Otherwise you'd be correct that most drugs prove to be useless or worse than useless for me.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Amphetamines work.
> 
> Saphris has managed to give me some excellent sleep over the last two and a half weeks.
> 
> Otherwise you'd be correct that most drugs prove to be useless or worse than useless for me.


that's a shame - sorry to hear. on the bright side, at least something works, albeit not the best classes of drugs to be on long-term.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

basuraeuropea said:


> that's a shame - sorry to hear. on the bright side, at least something works, albeit not the best classes of drugs to be on long-term.


At first I wasn't thrilled with Saphris due to the risk of weight gain & raising blood sugar. Now I find myself worried that the great-sleep effect will wear off with time, just as the sleepiness side-effect of most drugs tend to wear off with continued use. Though in this case it's not a side effect, but rather the desired effect as I have absolutely no other reason to take it. That brings up another thing that makes me uncomfortable about Saphris: I don't like the idea of using antipsychotics period, seeing them as only justified for bipolar or schizophrenia -- and I'm neither. Though nowadays actually finding an AP being used for psychosis is a rarity it seems, with them being used for everything but. So far I haven't yet come across anyone who takes Saphris exclusively for sleep like me though.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> At first I wasn't thrilled with Saphris due to the risk of weight gain & raising blood sugar. Now I find myself worried that the great-sleep effect will wear off with time, just as the sleepiness side-effect of most drugs tend to wear off with continued use. Though in this case it's not a side effect, but rather the desired effect as I have absolutely no other reason to take it. That brings up another thing that makes me uncomfortable about Saphris: I don't like the idea of using antipsychotics period, seeing them as only justified for bipolar or schizophrenia -- and I'm neither. Though nowadays actually finding an AP being used for psychosis is a rarity it seems, with them being used for everything but. So far I haven't yet come across anyone who takes Saphris exclusively for sleep like me though.


that's the great pharmaceutical push! physicians are being incentivised to push drugs onto patients who don't necessarily need them. this isn't what has happened in your case as you are clearly treatment resistant, although as you mentioned the antipsychotics on patent (and even those that aren't) are being prescribed for a variety of maladies with psychosis having taken the back seat. the pharmaceutical companies (and physicians) can simply make more money prescribing someone an atypical for, say, sleep than they can prescribing, say, mirtazapine, trazodone, doxepin, et al.

anyhow, i'm glad you're getting something out of the drug and hope the effects don't diminish with time!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

basuraeuropea said:


> the pharmaceutical companies (and physicians) can simply make more money prescribing someone an atypical for, say, sleep than they can prescribing, say, mirtazapine, trazodone, doxepin, et al.


How would a doctor make more money prescribing, say, Seroquel (which is now generic) rather than Remron, trazodone, or any of the sedating TCAs?:stu

I only use Seroquel as an example as it seems the leading AP for insomnia, given how it could knock out an elephant.

Saphris is a drug that sells for $11 per pill, so huge incentive for Merck to get it used for every malady under the sun. But how does this benefit doctors who prescribe it when Merck has no way of knowing who's actually prescribing it? Merck reps can drop off boatloads of Saphris samples at an office which would give a hint as to who's prescribing it, but it's not as if they can view pharmacy records to know which MD is the biggest seller of their products.

BTW, I'll be getting Saphris free through their patient assistance program. No way in hell would I pay $11/pill for it.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> How would a doctor make more money prescribing, say, Seroquel (which is now generic) rather than Remron, trazodone, or any of the sedating TCAs?:stu
> 
> I only use Seroquel as an example as it seems the leading AP for insomnia, given how it could knock out an elephant.
> 
> ...


good - you shouldn't pay for it.

and physicians are incentivised far more than you've assumed. do some research on the issue and you'll be quite surprised how much money they gain - particularly those in private practice.

as for seroquel - well, perhaps seroquel xr? seroquel seems to be the flavour of the month.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

lol dude you cant take 4000g and escape to get away with it, you shuld never go pass 2500mg a day and even with that i vomit sometime the next day.


----------



## St3phenD3dalus (Feb 12, 2013)

Dude, you had better be careful with phenibut, esp at 4000mg. It is very addictive.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I dont think you should worry of the addictive part must just the nausea feeling if you take too much.


----------

